# Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot



## matthias1978 (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo in die Runde.


 Ich stehe vor einem kleinem Problem. Zum angeln im Bodden sowie der Ostsee hatte ich bis jetzt ein 4,50 Meter Schlauchboot mit einem 20 PS Honda Motor. Mein Schlauchboot hat beim letzten Trip seinen Geist aufgegeben. Also soll in diesem Jahr ein neues Boot erstanden werden.


 Schlauchboot schön und gut, aber ich möchte jetzt etwas anderes.


 Entweder ein Konsolenboot oder eins mit einer Kajüte. In der Regel sind wir immer nur zu zweit auf dem Boot angeln.


 Konsolenboot hat man schön Platz zum angeln. Kajütboot wäre aber auch nicht schlecht, da könnte ich mir wenns Wetter passt die Pension sparen und auf den Boot schlafen.  




 Wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden? Preislich würde ich nicht mehr als 10 T € bezahlen wollen.




 Danke euch im voraus für eure Tipps


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*

Ganz ehrlich ich würde zum reinen angeln immer ein Konsolenboot nehmen ...

Mit Frau und Kind an Bord ist eine Kajüte Pflicht ...aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich wann willst auf dem Ding beim angeln auch noch penne ..im winter eh nicht, und im Sommer vielleicht ja , kann man machen da reicht dann aber auch ne einfache Persenning ...

oder ein Zelt am Strand und gut ist es #h


----------



## Frank aus Lev (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*

Letztendlich wird dir die Entscheidung niemand abnehmen können, also überlege es dir gut.

Mein erstes Boot war ein Kajütboot welches ich Aufwändig restauriert habe um nach einer Saison feststellen zu müssen das es doch nichts für mich ist. Der vordere Bereich aussen, konnte nur mit einem Balance Akt ereicht werden, denn bei einem kleineren Kajütboot hat man halt keine riesigen Laufflächen aussen. Wichtig wenn du einen Bugmotor verbauen möchtest. Durch die Kajüte ist der hintere Bereich dann recht Eng.
Ich habe es dann doch wieder mit viel Verlust verkauft.

Im Anschluss habe ich mir ein Konsolenboot geholt, was ich jeder Zeit wieder machen würde.

Man hat wesentlich mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und kann trotzdem eine Liegefläche herstellen in dm man zwei Einlegeböden zwischen der vorderen und der mittleren Sitzbank einlegt. Wenn du dann noch übernachten möchtest, gäbe es ein Bootszelt von Ehmanns.

Wenn du natürlich ein reines Alu Angel Konsolenboot meinst, sieht das  auch wieder anders aus. Aber da kann ich dann nicht mit reden.

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem innen.


----------



## engelhai (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*

Was hälst du von einem Pilothouseboot? Hab mal ein Bild von meinem Boot angehängt.:m Hatte vorher auch eib Konsolenboot. Aber bei dem Wetter hier an der Ostsee sind wir oft genug völlig durchnäßt wieder zurückgekommen.Schlafen kannst du vorne auch bequem. Wichtig war mir dabei die grosse Plicht hinten, zum angeln ohne störende Anbauten.


----------



## Krüger82 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*

Ich würde immer ein kajütboot vorziehen! Man hat auf dem konsolenboot zwar mehr Platz, aber die Vorteile der Kajüte wiegen das für mich wieder auf! Darum habe ich mich für ein kajütboot entschieden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*

Überdachter Fahrstand hat was (Pilothouse), würd ich auch vorziehen...


----------



## marlindickbert (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*

Hi,
also für einen Schönwetter-Angler reicht ein Konsolenboot völlig aus.
Ansonsten würde ich eine Überdachung vorziehen.
Gruß


----------



## sunrise137 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*

Ich habe ein Konsolenboot(Selection 545) mit kleiner Kajüte, das klappt wunderbar.

Eine Alternative könnte ein Sundeck sein, z.B. Quisilver 605 oder eine Galia.
Da ist hinten ausreichend Platz zum Schleppen und vorne eine ebene Fläche.
Allerdings geht da nix mit 10.000 €

Kommt bei mir nicht in Frage, weil ich in den Schären weniger Tiefgang will.

Gruss 
Rainer


----------



## BeneSB (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*

Es gibt doch auch Bivys oder andere Zelte für Boote. Im Zweifel kann man die auch selbst bauen oder für das Boot anfertigen lassen. Klappbar...


----------



## Naish82 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*



engelhai schrieb:


> Was hälst du von einem Pilothouseboot? Hab mal ein Bild von meinem Boot angehängt.:m Hatte vorher auch eib Konsolenboot. Aber bei dem Wetter hier an der Ostsee sind wir oft genug völlig durchnäßt wieder zurückgekommen.Schlafen kannst du vorne auch bequem. Wichtig war mir dabei die grosse Plicht hinten, zum angeln ohne störende Anbauten.



Schönes teil, aber sicher nicht für 10k zu bekommen, die der TE als Limit genannt hat...


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*

Braucht am eh keine Empfehlungen mehr zu geben ... wenn der TE es nicht für nötig hält, sich nach über 4 Wochen mal zu melden.


----------



## bootszander (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*

Wie gesagt die entscheidung mußt du schon selbst treffen. Jeder hat da so seine vorstellungen. Bei viel wind und wellen wird man wenigstens nicht nass und beim angeln geht man ja mit den wellen mit. Ich für meinen teil kommt imer nur ein kajütboot in frage. Schon deshalb weil ich 40 km vom rhein entfernt und belieb daher immer über nacht. Ebenso an der donau wo ich meherer tage vom boot nur zum baden runter komme. und an der ostsee ziehe ich eine trockene hose beim angeln immer vor, vor allem weil ich auch da immer über nacht angel. Zu zweit habt ihr sowieso auch mit kajütte genug platz zum angeln. Aber wie gesagt diese entscheidung mußt du schon selbst treffen.
Gruß petri und dicke fische  Jürgen


----------



## bootszander (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*

Und hast du dich schon entschieden?
Aber ich glaube deine entscheidung stand auch schon vorher fest?  
Du wolltest nur noch mal das für und wieder besser abwägen können? Das ist auch richtig so. An alles kann man sowieso nicht denken? 
Viel erfolg und petri   Jürgen


----------



## -MW- (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe gesucht. Kajüte oder Konsolenboot*

des gibt hier keinen mehr Jürgen...der Thread Ersteller hat sich im Verlauf nicht mehr zurückgemeldet oder es vergessen#c


----------

